
Show HN: Mailbrew, all-in-one RSS reader, newsletters inbox, and Read Later - linuz90
https://mailbrew.com/?ref=hn
======
frankdilo
Hey people, I am one of the founders.

Happy to answer any questions (product or startup related). We are offering a
25% discount for HN readers [1].

You may also be interested in knowing that Hacker News is one of the
officially supported sources that you can receive in your digests.

[1]: [https://mailbrew.com/?coupon=HN25](https://mailbrew.com/?coupon=HN25)

------
coconido
Amazing!

